# battery value??



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Well it depends if you can get other batteries to match... You want all your batteries to be the same so unless you are running 36V you are going to need to find some more. $180 is a good price for Aus though, What brand are they?


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

Since I paid $125usd for 12v 75ah deep cycle batts here in Costa Rica, where not much is made other than coffee, bananas, pineapples, and some Intel processors (ie imported goods are expensive), the price sounds pretty high to me.

John


----------



## michael30.06 (May 22, 2008)

I will find out what the makers name on the batteries is and let you know.


----------



## michael30.06 (May 22, 2008)

The brand name is EXIDE and the supplier says they are fairly easy to get plus he has one at 12v 120ah for $225. I forgot to ask about the warranty. Now all I have to do is get a rolling chassis a motor a controlller about 100 other things and wait for the Department of Transport in Queensland to get back to me with their reqiirements


----------

